
Scientists accidentally stumble on possible way to slow brain's ageing process - evo_9
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-12/scientists-may-have-worked-out-how-to-keep-brains-young/7924796
======
323454
It seems crazy that such a simple procedure could be so effective given how
complicated the brain is.

